# Klauncher could not be reached via DCOP



## HarryTruman (Oct 1, 2004)

I have seen many topics like this asking what to do, but none have a definite answer. Running KDE in Mandrake (or many other distros for that matter) I get the error message "Klauncher could not be reached via DCOP." It will happen hours after a restart or sometimes minutes. Is there a way to fix it? Some people have said to upgrade KDE, but I'm running Mandrake 10.0 and I wasn't aware that there's a new version.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

From what I can find, it looks as if you need to either try upgradeing KDE init and libs (use the mandrake update utility.), or manually try restarting kdeinit. (http://users.ox.ac.uk/~chri1802/kde/userguide-tng/background-processes.html)

What I'm going to suggest here, which is not optimal, is to just log out of KDE, then log back in. It may work.

Upgrade is your best path. Or, maybe it's time to start learning another DE. Xfce looks really nice.


----------



## HarryTruman (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, updating looks like my only option. Restarting or logging out does work, but it's annoying to have to do that.


----------

